# Bikerbrille mit Sehstärke



## rob acid (21. August 2007)

Hallo
Suche eine Bikerbrille mit Sehstärke da meine Sonnenbrille mit Sehstärke in sachen Windschutz nicht wirklich viel bringt.´R+h stellt gläser mit Sehstärke her speziell für biker aber da ist man schnell mal bei 300,-pro glaspaar und das finde ich nen bischen heftig. Habe sonst nur Bikebrillen mit aufsätzen oder klipps gefunden und die finde ich blöd.habt ihr vieleicht nen tipp für mich.
Gruß Rob


----------



## Alfri (21. August 2007)

Hallo Rob, erstmal ist wichtig welche Stärke du benötigst.
Ich habe beidseitig -1,5 und bin mit meiner UVEX small lightning zufrieden.
Kostenpunkt letztes Jahr ca.  190,00 bei Fielmann. 
Gruss Alfri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob acid (21. August 2007)

links:+4,25 -2,25
rechts:+3,75 -2,00
also fast blind  das ist ja gerade das problem


----------



## CassandraComplx (21. August 2007)

Mal was anderes:
Was spricht gegen Tageslinsen beim Biken ?

Bin übrigens noch blinder: R/L jeweils -5,75


----------



## rob acid (21. August 2007)

ich glaub ich könnte mir die linsen nicht wirklich einsetzen ohne mir die augen auszustechen außerdem habe ich sehr empfindliche augen


----------



## Schiky (21. August 2007)

Also das mit dem Einsetzen ist an sich kein Thema! Habe mir nach langem überlegen auch für mein anderes Hobby (Fußball) Kontaktlinsen geholt, habe auch lange gezweifelt ob das mit dem Einsetzen so klappt. Naja die erste Zeit war es schon schwierig, aber man lernt das fix und gewöhnt sich dran. Derzeit spiele ich zwar wieder ohne, da ich nur bei -1,25 liege und das im Feld net so wild ist, aber ich kann Kontaktlinsen empfehlen. Fürs Radeln nehme ich ne normale Sportsonnenbrille, aber geh doch mal zum Optiker und lass dich beraten.


----------



## DK Henning (21. August 2007)

hallöchen,

habe ebenfalls seit ca. 3/4 jahr eine brille. aber nur -0,5 bzw. -0,75. allerdings fahre ich mit brille sicherer, wie ich finde. daher habe ich mir kontaktlinsen zugelegt. mit dem einsetzen hatte ich auch erst meine bedenken. aber das ist wirklich kein problem. jedoch habe ich während wettkämpfen immer wieder probleme mit den dingern gehabt und schlussendlich während dem rennen rausgeschmissen (schweiß ins auge und nicht reiben können/ dreck im auge zudem vertrage ich laut optiker linsen nicht 100% und daher nur eine zeitweilige lösung und nicht über den ganzen tag). aber im training 1a! nun habe ich mir für rennen mal die adidas evil eye angeschaut. auch wenn du die klipps nicht magst, schau dir die brille mal an. denke werde sie mir die tage holen. kosten für brille mit 2 paar gläser ca. 190 - 210 . hinzu kommen 30 - 100,-  (je nach verspiegelung / härte) für das glas mit stärke zum klippsen.


----------



## flyingcruiser (21. August 2007)

die kombination linsen und brille kann ich auch empfehlen.  blöd ist es nur, wenn der fahrtwind zu stark wird, weil dann die linsen schneller austrocknen. mit einer gescheiten brille sollte das aber nicht vorkommen.
ohne sehhilfe möchte ich aber weder radfahren noch fußball/volleyball spielen.
gibt meiner meinung nach kaum eine flexiblere methode.


----------



## g-star79 (21. August 2007)

Geb meinen Senf auch dazu, habe mir letzte Woche eine "Alpina Mirth" bei Fielmann mit GlÃ¤sern von R+H anfertigen lassen -3.5 Dioptrien jede Seite. 
Brillenfassung 40â¬, GlÃ¤ser 72â¬ x 2 = 184â¬ und ich sehe einwandfrei, keine Verzerrungen etc. 

Bei wem Kontaktlinsen funktionieren wunderbar, aber mit der Zeit geht das auch ins Geld und nach ca. 3 Jahren(min. Haltbarkeit Brille) ist man sicherlich beim selben Preis angelangt, wie fÃ¼r eine Brille+SehstÃ¤rke. Die Fummelei mit den kontaktlinsen regt mich immer auf - Brille aufsetzten und ich seh etwas.

Wichtig, unbedingt beim Optiker ein paar(5-10) Sportbrillenfassungen bestellen
und probieren, die Mirth war die einzige von 8 Fassungen von Uvex und Alpina die mir optimal gepasst hat.

P.S. Von irgendwelchen optischen EinsÃ¤tzen kann ich nur abraten, da meistens die Wimpern dran klippern und es Sch....e aussieht


----------



## rebell74 (21. August 2007)

naja, ich habe auch +4/+4,5

und habe Zeiss Kunststoffgläser.
Gerne hätte ich die R+H Gläser gehabt, leider nicht lieferbar.  

Bezahlt habe ich 230 pro Glas, allerdings Kunststoff getönt, aspherisch, gehärtet und entspiegelt. 

Blind sein ist eben ein teures Hobby


----------



## yellow_ö (21. August 2007)

Wow, nette Preise hier ...  
Ich hab mir gerade bei R&H Transitions V in eine Oakley Fives 3.0 reinmachen lassen. Superentspiegelung + Härtung, Paar um 255,--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g-star79 (21. August 2007)

rebell74 schrieb:


> naja, ich habe auch +4/+4,5
> 
> und habe Zeiss Kunststoffgläser.
> Gerne hätte ich die R+H Gläser gehabt, leider nicht lieferbar.
> ...



Kann es sein das es Probleme bei den Herstellern gibt wenn man(n) 
im + Dioptrienbereich liegt, weil im - Dioptrienbereich geht R+H mindestens 
bis -5,0. 
Hat da jemand ne fachliche Ahnung???


----------



## rebell74 (21. August 2007)

Superentspiegelt  

viel Spaß beim putzen


----------



## rebell74 (21. August 2007)

g-star79 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es Probleme bei den Herstellern gibt wenn man(n)
> im + Dioptrienbereich liegt, weil im - Dioptrienbereich geht R+H mindestens
> bis -5,0.
> Hat da jemand ne fachliche Ahnung???



Fachlich nicht

aber 
- dioptrien sind ja kurzsichtige, d.h. der Augapfel  ist zu lang, das Brillenglas ist demnach glaube ich etwas flacher, 

+ dioptrien sind weitsichtige, d.h. zu kurzer Augapfel und konkav/konvex Gläser (vorsicht Halbwissen)

Bei meinen Gläsern ist das Problem mit diesen +4,5 -0,5 und dem Zylinder.... vielleicht schwer herzustellen


----------



## rob acid (22. August 2007)

Also ich war heute bei Apollo-optik und habe mir da eine Fossil-Fassung mit R+H Gläsern bestellt .Für den spaß zahle ich 330,- incl.Versicherung für zwei Jahre.Ohne entspiegelung oder ähnliches,ganz simpel halt.Die entspiegelung häte mich 80,- pro Glas gekostet aber meine sehstärke mußte leicht verändert werden .
Vom linken Auge :
von +4,25 -2,00 3°
auf +4,00 -2,00 3°
anders kann R+H die gläser nicht herstellen.mein optiker hat mir aber gesagt mann könnte die sehstärke um 0,25 verändern,das wäre nicht schlimm da das auge über den tag verteilt seine sehstärke eh veränder bis zu 1,00.ich konnte auch mal probeschauen mit der sehstärke und ich hab da keinen unterschied festgestellt.Das blöde ist ich muß jetzt erst mal 3-4 wochen warten bis die brille da ist   naja bis dahin muß ich wohl die augen noch was zukneifen beim fahren 
Gru0 Rob


----------



## pedalero007 (23. August 2007)

Hallo,

nach einiger Zeit mit meiner Evil Eye Explorer (und den mehrfach geschilderten Macken: Beschlagen, Wimpernklimpern  usw.) habe ich mir gestern beim Optiker was Neues geholt: Fassung Zeiss 1801 mit kontraststeigernden, korrigierten Zeiss-Gläsern (-1,75 R/L)- im PDF unten rechts. Die erste Probefahrt war super, ich bin absolut zufrieden (irgendwie konnte ich kein Ende finden ) 
Kostenpunkt leider gute 300 EUR, aber das Teil ist dafür auch absolut alltagstauglich, also auch in "zivil" jederzeit tragbar.

Ergo: Kauftipp


----------



## rika_T (23. August 2007)

Hallo!
...ich bin auch fast blind ohne Sehhilfe (wobei mein Graggel-bike auch ohne meine Sehunterstützung den Weg nach Hause findet)...aber ich nehme tageslinsen. Kostenpunkt 1,60Euro. Habe sehr empfndliche Augen und komme im täglichen Leben mit Linsen gar nicht klar aber beim Biken sind die ideal.

gruß,
rika_T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holger.frank (23. August 2007)

Alfri schrieb:


> Hallo Rob, erstmal ist wichtig welche Stärke du benötigst.
> Ich habe beidseitig -1,5 und bin mit meiner UVEX small lightning zufrieden.
> Kostenpunkt letztes Jahr ca.  190,00 bei Fielmann.
> Gruss Alfri



Hallo,

ich interessiere mich auch für die UVEX lightning und habe ein paar Fragen:
- welche Linse hast du den einsetzen lassen? (kunststoff, glas,transparent, klar, getönt)
- wie kommst du mit den beiligenden Aussteck-Kontrastlinsen klar ? 
- rutsch die Brille ?
- Beschlägt sie ?

danke und gruss holger


----------



## Cobra69 (24. August 2007)

also ich muss jetzt hier mal ne Lanze für die Adidas EvilEye Pro L brechen.
Nachdem mir meine 12 Jahre alte Mambo mit korrigierten Scheiben verloren gegangen ist musste kurzfristig und möglichst günstig was neues her um nicht blind über dir Trails zu huschen. 

In Berlin gibt es einen Optiker der Einsätze für Sportbrillen innerhalb bestimmter Grenzen sofort (30 Min) fertigt.

Also hin und verschiedene ausprobiert. Der Test im Windkanal hat mir die EvilEye Pro am ehesten als brauchbar erscheinen lassen.

für 265 EUR (incl. Einsatz und 2 Gläsern orange & dunkel) wirklich im Rahmen vernünftiger Grenzen.

Nach mittlerweile 100 KM bin ich hochzufrieden. Sie beschlägt nur im Stand, selbst leichter Fahrtwind (Bergauf!!) genügt um die Scheiben freizuhalten und ggf. kann man kurz den Schweissstopper herausnehmen um die Luftzufuhr zu erhöhen. 

Wimpernklimpern hatte ich bei meinen herkömmlichen Brillen auch schon mal ab und an aber die Adidas ist so gut einstellbar (Winkel über die Bügel) dass man schnell die passende Position findet in der man nicht das Gefühl vorne anzustossen.


----------



## Alfri (29. August 2007)

Hallo Holger, also die Gläser sind aus Kunststoff (klar) zusätzlich gibt es 2 (grau und orange) Aufsteckgläser (die bei mir, starken Gegenwind, allerdings einen Abflug gemacht haben - also aufpassen). Gestell läßt sich hinten sehr gut an die Kopfform anpassen (formbare Bügel), starkes Beschlagen hatte ich bisher nicht.
Gruss ALfri


----------



## xstephanx (31. August 2007)

Hallo,

Bin auch halb blind ^^ ( am linken Auge so ca. -3.5 und am rechten Auge ca. -4.7 ) und
hab da mal ne Frage und zwar: Gibt es nicht irgendwie MX oder Skibrillen wo man  eine normale Brille drunter aufsetzen kann?

lg
stephan


----------



## der doc (31. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!
Habe diese RudyProject seit ca. 4Jahren und bin alles in allem sehr zufrieden.
Auch mit der Korrektur komme Ich klar; li-4,25 re-2,25 





[/url][/IMG]
Über den Preis rede Ich besser nicht da Ich schon seit 20 Jahren bei dem Optiker bin und Er selbst Biker ist.
Doc
@ xstepahnx :Hatte auch am Anfang eine MX Brille ,das must Du im Motorradshop austesten ,aber die dinger beschlagen recht schnell.


----------

